# what should snowblower scraper blade height be?



## BryPaulD (Oct 29, 2005)

Just wondered if you put it tight to the driveway or leave it up a little bit? Or maybe adjust it according to the drive or whatever you're working on? Thanks


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

As low to the ground as possible. It scrapes the tire marks off the driveway better. Walkbehind snowblowers arn't really heavy enough to cause any gouging damage.


----------



## BryPaulD (Oct 29, 2005)

Alright, and then just push down a little to keep the front up a tad for any gravel typr drives. So I'm not spitting rocks everywhere? Thanks again


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

We scrape as close to the ground also. The cleaner the better, just replace the wear bar on the machine as needed. If you wait too long to replace the wear bar you will cause some damage to the lower housing.


----------



## farmboss088 (Dec 6, 2004)

One trick I was taught was to use 2 small flat files one under each corner of the bar, then raise or lower the skid shoes until the bar is resting on the files. This gives you the perfect clearence and also helps keep the scraper bar around longer.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Another thing is, if the snowblower has tires instead of tracks make sure they both have the same air pressure in them. If one tire is lower than the other it will affect the scraping...stay away from those newspapers under the snow too.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

NJ Plowman said:


> We scrape as close to the ground also. The cleaner the better, just replace the wear bar on the machine as needed. If you wait too long to replace the wear bar you will cause some damage to the lower housing.


We have a tracked blower and its only used on concrete sidewalks. Anyway, it gets used in slushy conditions alot. The skids would wear out really fast, so we took them off and put on a set of wheels from a pair of inline skates. This has worked much better. Its easier to drive and the wheels seem to last for ever.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Mark,

That is a really fantastic idea. I never thought of that. I think I will have to break out the mig welder and do a little fabricating...


----------

